# Snake Repellent



## Pauls_Pythons (Mar 23, 2018)

It will be interesting to see how this trial at outr site in Adelaide pans out though it could be a year or 3 before we see any signs of reduced activity.
I'm personally sceptiacal.


----------



## vampstorso (Mar 23, 2018)

Edit: sounded accidentally critical and grumpy in original post. Don't approve of how I wrote


----------



## Snapped (Mar 23, 2018)

I wonder how often they are going to spray the stuff? Wouldn't it wash away every time it rains? (not that it rains that much in Adelaide)

Vampstoro, how are the mice being electrocuted?


----------



## Bl69aze (Mar 23, 2018)

Snapped said:


> I wonder how often they are going to spray the stuff? Wouldn't it wash away every time it rains? (not that it rains that much in Adelaide)
> 
> Vampstoro, how are the mice being electrocuted?


Till they are lightly cooked.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Mar 23, 2018)

Snapped said:


> I wonder how often they are going to spray the stuff? Wouldn't it wash away every time it rains? (not that it rains that much in Adelaide)
> 
> Vampstoro, how are the mice being electrocuted?


Like this...


----------



## Ropey (Mar 23, 2018)

A friend of the family bought solar powered snake repellers. They look like the cheap solar powered garden lights but supposedly admits ultrasound. I told him that you have been ripped off. After 12 months still regularly sighting browns and red bellied snakes in the yard.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Mar 23, 2018)

Ropey said:


> A friend of the family bought solar powered snake repellers. They look like the cheap solar powered garden lights but supposedly admits ultrasound. I told him that you have been ripped off. After 12 months still regularly sighting browns and red bellied snakes in the yard.


Yeah, What a cash grab those were. Lol


----------



## vampstorso (Mar 23, 2018)

Snapped said:


> I wonder how often they are going to spray the stuff? Wouldn't it wash away every time it rains? (not that it rains that much in Adelaide)
> 
> Vampstoro, how are the mice being electrocuted?



A mouse zapper,
It's a trap they walk into, and once they touch both the metal base plates, it zaps them.
Fantastically effective.
No mess, no maiming the mice and them suffering until you find them (like spring traps).

I found them when looking for a safer way to get mice around birds, now I couldn't imagine using anything else.

My first one was a cheapie from Kogan, that soon failed...was also stupidly large.
Current one was actually $30 from Bunnings in the big cheese brand and runs off of 4 AA batteries.
Fantastic things, and though it doesn't sound it, much nicer on the mice than alternitives


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 23, 2018)

vampstorso said:


> A mouse zapper,
> It's a trap they walk into, and once they touch both the metal base plates, it zaps them.
> Fantastically effective.
> No mess, no maiming the mice and them suffering until you find them (like spring traps).
> ...


I assume you can still use the meeces as feed items ?


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Mar 23, 2018)

Snapped said:


> I wonder how often they are going to spray the stuff? Wouldn't it wash away every time it rains? (not that it rains that much in Adelaide)



My understanding is it will be sprayed 3 or 4 times a year. Apparently they don't like the smell and will move/stay away from an area that has been sprayed. By applying the spray over several seasons its been suggested that it will 'train' the offspring to stay away too.
Not sure how effective it will be but at least I can measure it myself based on the activity we have had around the place the past few years.
[doublepost=1521794622,1521794528][/doublepost]


Ropey said:


> A friend of the family bought solar powered snake repellers. They look like the cheap solar powered garden lights but supposedly admits ultrasound. I told him that you have been ripped off. After 12 months still regularly sighting browns and red bellied snakes in the yard.



Those things actually attract snakes according to some sources


----------



## cris (Mar 23, 2018)

I found some studies that show some types of oil extracts do work as snake repellents. I was unable to find anything about Australian species other than brown tree snakes. The effectiveness of the repellents seems to vary a lot between different snakes. Would be good to find something that works on brown snakes without bothering many other species.

It would be pretty easy to do preliminary trials if you have access to relevant captive snakes. Do many people still on this site keep brown snakes?


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Mar 24, 2018)

dragonlover1 said:


> I assume you can still use the meeces as feed items ?


I had a successful night... 2 traps baited with peanut butter by the base of my outdoor woody bin butter yielded 2 rats. Unfortunately I have no snake big enough to eat them, so they're now owl food.


----------



## Snapped (Mar 24, 2018)

vampstorso said:


> A mouse zapper,
> It's a trap they walk into, and once they touch both the metal base plates, it zaps them.
> Fantastically effective.
> No mess, no maiming the mice and them suffering until you find them (like spring traps).
> ...



That sounds much better than traps, agreed, I won't use traps for that reason. I might have to look into the Bunnings one if I get a mouse problem.



Pauls_Pythons said:


> My understanding is it will be sprayed 3 or 4 times a year. Apparently they don't like the smell and will move/stay away from an area that has been sprayed. By applying the spray over several seasons its been suggested that it will 'train' the offspring to stay away too.
> Not sure how effective it will be but at least I can measure it myself based on the activity we have had around the place the past few years.
> [doublepost=1521794622,1521794528][/doublepost]
> 
> Those things actually attract snakes according to some sources



Interesting PP, how long are they doing the trail for? I'll look forward to hearing about the results from your perspective.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Mar 24, 2018)

Snapped said:


> Interesting PP, how long are they doing the trail for?



My understanding is that this will be going on for several years so its hoped that we see a decline in snake activity in the site which has been on the increase for several years. 
Almost always involves brown snakes.


----------



## Snapped (Mar 24, 2018)

Thanks PP!


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Mar 24, 2018)

vampstorso said:


> Edit: sounded accidentally critical and grumpy in original post. Don't approve of how I wrote



I thought it was quite funny and pretty accurate to typical human behaviour. Wasn't taken in a bad way at all.


----------



## cris (Mar 24, 2018)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> My understanding is that this will be going on for several years so its hoped that we see a decline in snake activity in the site which has been on the increase for several years.
> Almost always involves brown snakes.


Have there been lab type trials on brown snakes to determine what are the best repellents to try in this field trial? I would be very interested to know about this even if they are just informal backyard experiments. The best paper I could find found no effect of clove oil on cobras (_Naja naja_), however other repellents did work.


----------



## GBWhite (Mar 24, 2018)

Hi PP,

Sounds interesting but I have little faith in such methods used to allegedly repel snakes. A lot are based on old wives tales. What i also find interesting is that the trial is taking place in autumn during a period leading into winter and a time of low snake activity. Who came up with that proposal? 

I used to do consultation for factories around the New England area of NSW where there are high populations of vens including, Browns, Red Bellied Blacks, Tigers, Copperheads Spotted Blacks and Mulgas. I've found the only real effective method for having any chance at keeping snakes out of yards is to construct a perimeter fence using overlapping horizontal sheets corrugated iron or colourbond up to 1.5 metres high and buried to 30cm around the entire boundary (just the same as snake pits). With access gates sheeting is applied to the gate down to the lowest level then snake wire is used between the bottom of the gate to ground level. In addition any debris, product, machinery etc should be stored on pallets or elevated to at least 30cm above ground level to eliminate refuge for both snakes and vermin.

Personally I think whether it's going to cost the owner of your work or not for the trial his money and/or time would be better spent on this method than risking trials on something that is not proven. Second hand corrugated iron and colourbond suitable for the job can often be purchased from building recycling yards.

Just a thought.

Cheers,

George.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Mar 24, 2018)

Hey George.
I don't disagree at all. I'm very dubious that we will see any benefit but I think the business has taken this on based on the suggestion of 'experts'.
I haven't tried to inquire to the cost but tbh it will be peanuts in comparison to someone getting bitten on site and at least it demonstrates some commitment/effort and its in line with our environmental policies.
It could surprise us all and be the real deal so I guess its not a bad thing to do.

Fencing would be a pretty price, we sit on a 51 hectares with 4 access gates. About 150 truck movements a day and probably 250-300 cars in and out a day so the gates are open pretty much from dawn till dusk.

Certainly agree about material storage. We are well below average at keeping the place clean, especially at floor level. I think the whole idea of 5S has passed us by and its probably in the too hard basket now.
I think some of our issues out here go all the way back to when the site was built. I don't believe there was any thought given to snake activity and as such we get them through here, even in the manufacturing areas and the canteen on a regular basis. It would have been far easier to have engineered solutions in while they were building the place rather than trying to do so now.


----------



## cris (Mar 24, 2018)

GBWhite said:


> I used to do consultation for factories around the New England area of NSW where there are high populations of vens including, Browns, Red Bellied Blacks, Tigers, Copperheads Spotted Blacks and Mulgas. I've found the only real effective method for having any chance at keeping snakes out of yards is to construct a perimeter fence using overlapping horizontal sheets corrugated iron or colourbond up to 1.5 metres high and buried to 30cm around the entire boundary (just the same as snake pits). With access gates sheeting is applied to the gate down to the lowest level then snake wire is used between the bottom of the gate to ground level. In addition any debris, product, machinery etc should be stored on pallets or elevated to at least 30cm above ground level to eliminate refuge for both snakes and vermin.



What are your thoughts on snakemesh fencing alone? We have an area about an acre, with a 4.5' high snake mesh fence that goes into the ground, some people say that will stop hatching brown snakes and I assumed adults are unlikely to climb over it. The gate is the only real obvious weak point as it relies on being covered with sand which washes away in extreme rain or fails if the gate is not pushed into it properly. Planning to replace the gate soon, so keen to hear any more info about how you do them.

There have been a fair few snakes and legless lizards getting in. However they are climbing species or species that would fit though as hatchlings.

Any further info would be great appreciated, thanks.


----------



## GBWhite (Mar 30, 2018)

cris said:


> What are your thoughts on snakemesh fencing alone? We have an area about an acre, with a 4.5' high snake mesh fence that goes into the ground, some people say that will stop hatching brown snakes and I assumed adults are unlikely to climb over it. The gate is the only real obvious weak point as it relies on being covered with sand which washes away in extreme rain or fails if the gate is not pushed into it properly. Planning to replace the gate soon, so keen to hear any more info about how you do them.
> 
> There have been a fair few snakes and legless lizards getting in. However they are climbing species or species that would fit though as hatchlings.
> 
> Any further info would be great appreciated, thanks.



Sorry for the late reply. 

Snake mesh (snake wire) seems to be pretty effective in keeping the larger subadult and adult vens at bay however it has little effect on hatchlings and juveniles. I think the best way to try and limit their access is to go around the bottom of the outside of the wire with corrugated iron or colourbond to a height of about 30 - 50cm to form a solid barrier (as long as you overlap and rivet the sheets securely you'd probably get away with overlapping lengths horizontally rather than vertically. Gaps created where corners come together can be covered with either flywire or shadecloth). I know it sounds like a big job but it's probably the only way that you'd have a chance to keep hatchies and juveniles out. Gates are always the week point. What I've done in the past is to take the snake wire down to the bottom of the gate and then tie a smaller piece that is wider than the gap between the bottom of the gate and ground level across the length of the gate. Alternatively as long as it's weighted down you might be able to use shadecloth here as well. This allows the attached piece to be flexible and bend as the gate is opened and closed and limits as much of the gap as possible when the gate is closed. 

I can't guarantee that this will be 100% foolproof but it should at least have an effect on limiting access to those unwanted vens.


----------



## cris (Mar 30, 2018)

GBWhite said:


> Sorry for the late reply.
> 
> Snake mesh (snake wire) seems to be pretty effective in keeping the larger subadult and adult vens at bay however it has little effect on hatchlings and juveniles. I think the best way to try and limit their access is to go around the bottom of the outside of the wire with corrugated iron or colourbond to a height of about 30 - 50cm to form a solid barrier (as long as you overlap and rivet the sheets securely you'd probably get away with overlapping lengths horizontally rather than vertically. Gaps created where corners come together can be covered with either flywire or shadecloth). I know it sounds like a big job but it's probably the only way that you'd have a chance to keep hatchies and juveniles out. Gates are always the week point. What I've done in the past is to take the snake wire down to the bottom of the gate and then tie a smaller piece that is wider than the gap between the bottom of the gate and ground level across the length of the gate. Alternatively as long as it's weighted down you might be able to use shadecloth here as well. This allows the attached piece to be flexible and bend as the gate is opened and closed and limits as much of the gap as possible when the gate is closed.
> 
> I can't guarantee that this will be 100% foolproof but it should at least have an effect on limiting access to those unwanted vens.



Thanks for the reply, I suspected the claims it would stop hatchlings browns were BS but I havn't ever seen a newly hatched one, so wasn't sure. There is always plenty of food around, so they shouldn't stay small for long, the problem would be if they get in and grow to big to get out again.

I was thinking about making some ramps up the inside of the fence to allow snakes to climb out. Maybe something like 50mm drainage pipe at a 45 degree incline attached to the fence. Do you think something like that could help or would it be a waste of time?


----------

